# Juwe Statuen farmen ?



## Bullzyi (18. Dezember 2010)

hallo, und zwar habe ich schon diese 475 Skill.

Ich würde jetzt mir gern diese Traumeule holen. Da er bind on pic ist muss ich ihn mir ja selber farmen als Schockadin.

Wie farme ich das Teil nun. ? Und wie hoch sind die Dropchancen ? Kann man diesen Drop erst dann finden wenn man mehr als 475 skill Juwe hat oder kann dieser schon davor dropen ?

danke cya


----------



## Bäumchään (20. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
ich war mit meiner Druidin in Uldum questen, bäm, die erste Q. Ende vom Lied war, alle 4 Quests im Inventar gehabt nach 2 Std in etwa. Die Quest kann man starten mit nem Juwe Skill von 475 (den ich habe).
Ich habs sie immer beim töten von Mobs in den Bereichen von den Tempeln bekommen. Obs sie noch wo anders droppen kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Bullzyi (21. Dezember 2010)

farme die pvp zone und auch diese höhle im Schattenhochland. Aber nichts dropt. Jeder juwe lauft aber schon damit rum....

irgendetwas mache ich falsch ...  schnief. Wie komme ich deppensicher an das Teil. Kaufen kann man es ja nicht. 

Bin nebenher schon eine zillionen hcs gegangen mit der Gilde. Es scheint in keiner HC zu dropen.


----------



## CarpoX (21. Dezember 2010)

Also die können wohl überall in Cata- Gebieten droppen. Ich z.b. war auf der suche nach Vashj'ir Quests für den Erfolg und hab dabei allein schon 2 Statuen gefunden (habe inzwischen auch schon alle, die für Druiden relevant sind/sein könnten)
Das Trinket mit Stärke habe ich noch nicht gefunden, daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man immerhin nur solche Trinkets finden kann, die für irgendeine der eigenen Skillung gut ist. Und wahrscheinlich gibts die erst ab Juwe 475, bei mir sind sie erst ab da gedroppt (und das mit einer recht guten Drop-Chance)


----------



## Shasta (21. Dezember 2010)

Als ich 475 erreicht habe, droppten gleich die ersten zwei Mobs die Vorlagen für das Tank und das Stärke Trinket, bin Krieger.


----------



## Shendria (21. Dezember 2010)

Bei den dailies in Tol Barad innerhalb 1 Stunde ca. 2 Statuen gefunden. 1 davon ging an mich (Heiler-Trinket), 2 an meinen Privatheiler (Melee und das Castertrinket). Am nächsten Tag bei den Dailies hab dann ich noch es Castertrinket und mein kleiner Paladin das Heilertrinket bekommen... Für uns war also Tol Barad eine wahre Fundgrube


----------



## campino76 (21. Dezember 2010)

mit meinem juwe sind die eule und die schlange beim questen in tiefenheim gedropt


----------



## Orsuh (21. Dezember 2010)

Als ich in Tiefenheim angefangen habe zuquesten hatte ich die 4 Juweitems innerhalb einer halben Stunde im Inventar.
Einfach mal die Eles oder andere Mobs im nördlichen Tiefenheim killen.Das müsste fix gehen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die Pantherstatue beim Dailies machen im Schattenhochland bekommen (bei den Zwergen).
Droppen können sollten die Questitems aber bei jedem Cataclysm-Mob.

Ich würde mich also an deiner Stelle nicht so arg darauf fixieren die bei irgendwelchen Mobs zu farmen, sondern einfach deinen Dailies in Tol Barad etc. nachzugehen. Früher oder später haste dann das Teil im Sack ;D


----------



## AlphaChris (22. Dezember 2010)

versuchs in uldum queste da kkomplett durch ich habe die vermutung da sind die droppchancen am höchsten, habe alle statuen dort bekommen.


----------



## yaime (22. Dezember 2010)

ich kann zwar jetzt nicht bestätigen ob es da ein fix für gab aber als ich und meine freundin zusammen in uldum in der ersten woche am questen waren haben wir die statuen auch gedropt bekommen wobei meine freundin nichtmal den erforderlichen skill dafür hatte. diese statuen waren zwar im loot sichtbar aber aufheben konnte sie, sie nicht kam eine meldung von wegen juwe skill 475 erforderlich.


----------



## Zoraxa (22. Dezember 2010)

campino76 schrieb:


> mit meinem juwe sind die eule und die schlange beim questen in tiefenheim gedropt



Ging mir exakt genauso. Beide in Tiefenheim kurz hintereinander gedroppt.
Leider musste ich die Steine zum reparieren im Ah kaufen, da ich die bisher noch nicht sondiert habe, daraus entastanden dann Kosten von ca. 300G pro Statue.


----------



## Leo-dsh (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,




ich hab alle 4 Statuen/Quests im Schattenhochland bekommen. Drei beim questen bei den Zwergen (ganz oben in der Karte) und das innerhalb von 10 Minuten und eine beim Erzfarmen, wo ich noch einen Mob killen musste, der das Erz bewacht hat. 




LG Leo


----------



## Dexis (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte mir den Irdenen Wächter farmen und laut Wowhead sollten die Infanteristen von Schnottz in Uldum statistisch gesehen die höchste Dropchance (0,6%) dafür haben.
Letztendlich habe ich in etwa 100 Mobs getötet um an meine Quest fürs Tankschmuckstück zu kommen, hatte aber auch noch die Traumeule und den Panther in der Tasche. Also bei mir eine Dropchance von irgendwas zwischen 3 - 3,5% pro Questgegenstand.


----------



## Stevesteel (11. Januar 2011)

Das Quest-Item Caster-Statue habe ich letztens bei den Dailies im Schattenhochland bekommen.


----------



## Waldman (27. Januar 2011)

Ich vermute, das kann in jedem Gebiet droppen, solange man den notwendigen Juweskill hat. Bei mir sind Stärke und Ausdauer Rezept in Tiefenheim gedroppt, bin Krieger.

lg


----------



## ghulnar (27. Januar 2011)

ich persönlich hab die rezepte beim machen der dailys im schattenhochland erhalten


----------



## Night2010 (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn es 5 Stück gibt, kann es da sein, das man als reiner Caster nur 2 bekommt?

Habe Schlange und Eule im Tiefenheim bekommen direkt hintereinander. Nur noch nie was von den anderen gesehen.
Kann mir das halt nur so vorstellen, da ich die anderen eh nicht brauchen kann.


----------



## Erdwusel (11. Februar 2011)

Ich hab 4 Stück beim questen in Uldum bekommen, hab die 2 Caster, das Def und das DD Teil mit Stärke.


----------



## lord just (11. Februar 2011)

die dinger droppen bei allen mobs in allen cataclysm gebieten so bald man den skill 475 erreicht hat und es droppen nur die statuen, die für die eigene klasse relevant sind.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Februar 2011)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Wenn es 5 Stück gibt, kann es da sein, das man als reiner Caster nur 2 bekommt?
> 
> Habe Schlange und Eule im Tiefenheim bekommen direkt hintereinander. Nur noch nie was von den anderen gesehen.
> Kann mir das halt nur so vorstellen, da ich die anderen eh nicht brauchen kann.



du kriegst all die figuren, bei denen du auch die rolle ausfüllen kannst. ein hexer wird z.b. nur eine statue bekommen.


----------



## Daluxe (12. Februar 2011)

Eine hab ich in Hyjal bekommen und die zweite in Tiefenheim. 
Beides beim Questen.
Wenn die erste droppt, hast du spätestens morgen die nächste.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Februar 2011)

lord schrieb:


> ...und es droppen nur die statuen, die für die eigene klasse relevant sind.


Das ist definitv falsch. Sonst hätte ich mit meinem Juwe (Jäger) kaum eine Statue mit Ausd./Stärke und Parierwertung bekommen.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Februar 2011)

wirklich? oO das soll jetzt nicht blöd klingen aber "pics or it didnt happen"


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Februar 2011)

Jo klar ich mach auch von alles was ich finde ein Screenshot, ganz bestimmt... Ist ausserdem schon ein Monat her.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Februar 2011)

entschuldige aber es ist doch verständlich für etwas beweise zu verlangen was eigentlich nicht vorkommt


----------



## Amraam (6. Mai 2011)

naja, was bekommt den dann ein druide?

Der kann defakto alle 5 brauchen ^^


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Mai 2011)

lord schrieb:


> die dinger droppen bei allen mobs in allen cataclysm gebieten so bald man den skill 475 erreicht hat *und es droppen nur die statuen, die für die eigene klasse relevant sind.*



Definitiv nicht. Mit meinem Juwe habe ich alle Statuen gefunden.

Ich finde, die kann man sogar gezielt farmen..so oft droppen die.

Edit: Kann natürlich sein, da ich Druide bin, das ich deshalb alle Statuen finden konnte. Glaube ich aber eher nicht...


----------



## Kyrador (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mit meiner Schamanin nur die drei relevanten Figuren gefunden. Sprich: die Heiler-Figur, die Caster-Figur und die Agi-Figur. Da ich seit Release spiele und die anderen zwei nie gefunden habe, bin ich mir 100% sicher, dass du nur die Figuren finden kannst, die zu den Rollen passen, die du auswählen kannst. Folglich kann niemand alle Figuren finden, da Druiden nix mit der Stärke-Figur anfangen können und Paladine nichts mit der Agi-Figur. Wer natürlich immer noch anderes behauptet, kann dies gerne belegen, indem er die fragliche Figur anlegt, ausloggt und dann den Char hier zum battle.net verlinkt. Screenshots kann jeder fälschen.


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> ... Screenshots kann jeder fälschen.



Sicher..ich setz mich ne Stunde an Photoshop, um für *Dich* ein Bild zu fälschen. Für wen hältst du dich?


Außerdem hab ich die Dinger nicht mehr auf der Bank rumliegen..brauch die nicht mehr..ergo gelöscht. Nehmen nur Platz für Pyriterz weg.

Und wie du lesen kannst hab nicht nur ich schon alle 5 Vorlagen gefunden.....


----------



## bzzzu (6. Mai 2011)

Is doch eig. auch egal, oder? ^^ Ob man jetzt was findet, womit man nix anfangen kann, oder von vorne herein das Rezept für einen nicht dropped, macht doch in der Sache keinen Unterschied.


----------

